
Glossary of Terms Used in Employee Performance Review and Appraisal - the_bong_one
http://www.grosum.com/blogs-Glossary_of_terms_used_in_Employee_Performance_Management_process
======
the_bong_one
Its a complex process with a lot of terminology. Here is a guide to minimize
confusion.

